# Applying for tourism licence (VTAR)



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

We have a rural house in the province of Córdoba that we want to register as a VTAR to enable us to rent it out from this summer for short lets. We've been told by our abogado that we don't need a Certificate of First Occupation to apply for this and the documentation regarding the relevant legislation that I found on the /SNIP/ another site seems to confirm this. The new law for urban properties does say that the certificate is needed, however. Our problem is that we understand the tourism department at Córdoba is insisting on this certificate for rural properties too but our ayuntamiento is not able to provide them. The documents on the /SNIP/ other site, listing the requirements, are in English so I was wondering if someone could point me in the direction of original Spanish documentation which lists the paperwork needed to accompany the application.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Navas said:


> We have a rural house in the province of Córdoba that we want to register as a VTAR to enable us to rent it out from this summer for short lets. We've been told by our abogado that we don't need a Certificate of First Occupation to apply for this and the documentation regarding the relevant legislation that I found on the /SNIP/ another site seems to confirm this. The new law for urban properties does say that the certificate is needed, however. Our problem is that we understand the tourism department at Córdoba is insisting on this certificate for rural properties too but our ayuntamiento is not able to provide them. The documents on the /SNIP/ other site, listing the requirements, are in English so I was wondering if someone could point me in the direction of original Spanish documentation which lists the paperwork needed to accompany the application.


Córdoba comes under Andalucía - I found this for VTAR registration - hope it helps

Decreto 20/2002, de 29 de enero de 2002, de Turismo en el Medio Rural y Turismo Activo


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks! I had already scoured those documents a while ago but don't recall seeing reference to which documents need to accompany the application. They certainly don't make it easy for anyone to work out!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Navas said:


> Thanks! I had already scoured those documents a while ago but don't recall seeing reference to which documents need to accompany the application. They certainly don't make it easy for anyone to work out!


This is because they are designed to put you off as they don't want you doing it as the hotels etc; are putting pressure on them to stop people renting there places out.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

But we're inland. Not many hotels around here at all!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Navas said:


> But we're inland. Not many hotels around here at all!


ANDALUSIA: Holiday rental regulations in new Decree explained in detail - Spanish Property Insight


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Navas said:


> But we're inland. Not many hotels around here at all!


I found the forms impossible to fill in without specialist knowledge of how to categorise the property etc. Even my gestora was confused by the questions - she was also quite concerned about disability access which would cost thousands to implement fully.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> I found the forms impossible to fill in without specialist knowledge of how to categorise the property etc. Even my gestora was confused by the questions - she was also quite concerned about disability access which would cost thousands to implement fully.


Yes I have a friend living in the portugués border. She, after years 17 years running letting accommodation has now stopped. Many regulations in place , many I agree with, electrical certificates etc but also she was told all rooms must have TVs most gave WIFI her pool was a plunge pool she had to install two ladders in case someone fell ill in front of one set and another person could not get out, she had to purchase expensive medical equipment "in case" including a tracheostomy kit. Obviously hers is an extreme case of an over zealous official, and not because she's foreign, because she's Spanish


----------

